# What are you working on?



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Some of us (like me) love to share works in progress. I also love to hear about what others are working on. So let's talk....what are you all up to? 

Feel free to post pictures no matter the level of your experience or talent. It's by getting suggestions for improvement from experience artists that us beginners get better. But I understand the reservations many of us insecure artists have. I get there myself sometimes. 

For those that are really great on here...gosh I could name of so many...we newbies to the art world love being inspired by your work.

If anyone needs any help in posting or navigating this web site please just click on my name and write me a message. I'll do my best to help. 

Hint -- I find the best way to see what people are currently talking about is by clickiing on "New Posts" in the menu line above. That will give you all the recent postings that you have not already viewed. I think it is for the last 24 hours.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I do have a WIP thread but will add my latest picture to this one.  I haven't worked on it yet today..I am fairly happy so far with it. Time will tell..hopefully it posts ok. I am doing something different than I normally do.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> .hopefully it posts ok. I am doing something different than I normally do.


 It posted just fine. I love looking at each step of your work. I'm trying to encourage more people to share their works in progress because I think it would make the forum more interesting.

I'm really curious what is it in this picture that is different from what you normally do?


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryCurley said:


> It posted just fine. I love looking at each step of your work. I'm trying to encourage more people to share their works in progress because I think it would make the forum more interesting.
> 
> I'm really curious what is it in this picture that is different from what you normally do?


Yes!!! I wish more people would. I LOVE WIP threads! I absolutely enjoy watching how something started and how it ended up. Those are fun threads to follow. You can learn so much about how a person works that way too and pick up tips and tricks along the way. 

Oh..the different part was that I uploaded it from a different source..from my Flickr account..I haven't done that here before but glad it worked! The drawing is my same old style..


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm one of those who don't like posting WIPs because the finished result may end up a total flop. But I don't mind sharing how I work.

I draw on tracing paper and then transfer the drawing to watercolor paper or canvas. I use tracing paper because I can move different elements of the picture around until I'm satisfied with the composition. Tracing paper also lets me flip the picture so I can see mistakes similar to the way holding a drawing to a mirror does.

Right now I'm about to start a watercolor sketch of a male cardinal, if I like how it turns out I'll make an acrylic painting of it as a companion to the female cardinal I painted recently (it's in my album).


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

That female cardinal was the best I've seen. What a good idea to make her a mate. I'm looking forward to seeing the finished work.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I generally take pictures as I go no matter what. For whatever reason stepping back and looking at it through a camera lense helps me better visualize where my problem areas are in a drawing and what I need to fix or work on. Might as well share the process along the way.  We are all different though and I know lots of people who don't like to do a WIP thread.


----------



## PattiG (Feb 28, 2015)

I do the same. I take photos of my work in progress. I find it helpful in seeing what may need changing. It's like looking at it in a different light. Very helpful.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey chanda95, just now noticed your WIP, very nice!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Liz said:


> Hey chanda95, just now noticed your WIP, very nice!


Thank you! It's been a challenge that's for sure!


----------



## PattiG (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm painting from a photo I took in New Orleans a little over a year ago. Working in acrylics.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

PattiG said:


> I'm painting from a photo I took in New Orleans a little over a year ago. Working in acrylics.


Cool Can't wait to see it. I was in New Orleans for the first time last year. It was in April. I was surprised what a beautiful city it is. I was only in the French Quarter, but what I saw was so aesthetically pleasing. What is your photo of?


----------



## PattiG (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow...was my first time there as well. A mother and daughter trip. My daughter surprised me for my birthday. Loved it! The painting is an area of Bourbon St. Small 12x16.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice Birthday present.


----------



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

For last couple of weeks I've been working on my madness, anger, evilness, cruelty selfie. At the moment it's too evil, so I wouldn't like to share it, but, eventually I will finish it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing it Wook. A selfie must be hard to draw. 

I'm learning to do portraits in oil and using my grandchildren as subjects. If I ever get good enough that I can do a very good likeness then I'll get a canvas of about 20 x 20 and make one of each grandchild, but I'm certainly not there yet...far from...so I'm doing 8 x 10 portraits for now. Uses less paint, and the canvas is only $2.


----------



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

Well, I work either on A4 or A2 papers, not larger...


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have only done one self portrait and it is hidden in that dark recess of art that I save to sometimes go back to and reflect on how far I have come as an artist. I didn't like doing it then and I wouldn't like doing it now unless I stepped outside of my artistic box and did it in abstract.


----------



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't like doing it either, that's why I gets so slow with it...


----------



## Geeksandgraphite (Mar 23, 2015)

Not long started this alien painting in acrylics. The paint drys way too fast though so I am at a stand still until pay day for new paints. Only up to mid ground.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

That's one of the problems I have when I use acrylics. It's great for background type work where you have large areas to cover, but for detail that takes time the paint it drys way too fast. But then oil drys so very slow. Still it's my personal preference to use oil. I love the way I can blend colors on the canvas with oil.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a interesting piece. I love the effect you have made inside the orange sphere. Looking forward to watching this work in progress get fully developed.


----------



## Geeksandgraphite (Mar 23, 2015)

I also prefer oils. When I say it drys fast though, it drys twice as fast as normal acrylics. They are called "Interactive" on the box it said they dry slower but it's not until to take them home and open them that you find out they dry faster if you don't buy the special spray. Thanks


----------



## the misanthrope (Aug 22, 2016)

for many years I have done a lot of surrealist drawings, in the vain of Redon, lately however I am experimenting with abstraction.


----------

